# Bow Shoulder starting to hurt



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions why ?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

it's called "shooting 70 lbs 'cause I can" combined with no warm ups.

Well at least that's the answer for most people. Without seeing you shoot it's hard to say.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd need to watch you shoot and know more about your bow settings


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

dont shoot so much and turn your weight down. it takes daily repetition and gradually increase your weight by a pound or two.

If its hurting badly(like more than a sore muscle) then stop and get to the doc, you may have damaged/torn your rotator cuff.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Sore shoulder*

Some good answers here!

1. Be physically fit. Your shoulder muscles are probably out of condition...they're what holds your shoulder together. Just shooting is not enough. Join a health club, ask a trainer.

2. Shoot a reasonable bow poundage.

3. Warm-up and stretch prior to shooting.

4. Cool down and stretch after shooting.

5. Rest.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

you know the biggest issue I have with "shoot a reasonable poundage" Most people think that 70 is a reasonable poundage, fine; but if it really is, why so many shoulder injuries?


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

too many FPS.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bow shoulder?*

Taking down the poundage is a great way to increase your longevity at the range , but it will also help in your longevity as an archer period. The main cause for a sore bow shoulder is not having a solid and consistent bow shoulder placement, It should always be low and locked , if you have any other shoulder config you will experience what could be the following.
Sore shoulder
shaky sight picture 
and trouble finding your correct D/L due to ether scrunching up the shoulder , or over extending it. If you hold the shoulder differently each time then your anchor will be altered and you find your arrows very inconsistent. Holding steady is the name of the game, if your shoulder is not set properly then you will be incorporating muscles to hold the bow steady...not good, also when you are at full draw remember to settle down on the target,instead of raising the pin up to it. A short D/L can be the culprit as well as a long one. send some pics of your self at full draw and lets have a look .Hope this helps , God bless and good shoot straight:shade:


----------

